# g scale layout size



## stanlte (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello. this is stanlte. I have a couple of question.
Q1. Can I put a G scale layout on a 4' x 8' layout? 
Q2. If not what is the smallest layout I can use for G scale?


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

I think thats totally up to you. A layout is anything you want it to be and what you want to do with it.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

LGBs and Pikos R1 curves might work. It will be close. They are rated as 4' diameter. You can buy flex track and bend your own curves. You will be limited most likely 2 axle cars and small engines. Chuck


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope. R1 curves, while advertised as 4 foot diameter, are actually a tad larger. You need at least 4.5 feet wide for track and clearances.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Naw,....!! 

If,.. you're really creative here, you can stay on the 4' x 8' sheet of ply quite easily!! 

Just - build a ''Super Sized Pizza - Pizza'' layout!!!!!! Have a really exciting time and build some cool scenery, show us what your working on.. 

Have a blast, just build a small train to run on it, it can be done!! Go vertical with the visuals ... 

Give it a go!!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

To put a G gauge layout on a 4'x8' board, you'll need a rail bender to tighten the curves to fit. 

Going with this small a curve, you'll need to stay with short diesels such as the Aristo Craft Critter, FA1, or maybe the USAT NW2.
Steam Locos will need to be limited to 0-4-0 configuration. 

You will want to go with the shortest frt cars also. 

So, yes it can be done, but it won't be easy.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you planning to run at least one loop of track, or would a small switching layout satisfy you? 

If you are limited to a four foot width on space constraint, I would try the flex track as mentioned and select smaller equipment. 

If the four foot was simply to fit on a sheet of plywood, I would build a frame and table. I had 78" width for HO, which would have been sufficient to accomodate R1 + R2 concentric curves from the LGB range, though I run G on the floor.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paging Victor Smith! 

He will help you... a small switching layout with small locos and you can have tons of fun. 

Greg


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this site for some ideas on what can be done. Alot of great ideas and it really shows what you can do. 
http://www.carendt.com/ 

What for Vic to chime in. Hes the expert on small layouts.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

This kinda reminds me of the question, "Can you put a pool table in a 9x12 bedroom?"...well yes, but you are gonna be constantly reminded of the fact that the space is too small if you really want to play. I have two small "loops" for an inside layout in a one car garage. It takes up a space of 12-6" x 12" and it is challenging. Works for testing engines and rolling stock and allows me to work on scenery options and techniques....but wouldn't want to really say that I am running trains on it. If you have the space and budget....going outside and stretching a layout through the garden or around a patio gives you great excuse to be enjoying some fresh air....good luck with your project.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Chiming in...Q1, the answer is....Yes, sort of...


As T pointed out, the R1 curves are a tad wider than advertised, they are 48" to the centerline, add about 1-1/2" to the edge of the ties and your closer to 50". I designed a nice little layout that was intended to be a larger portable version of my pizza layout, at 4'6" x 6'6" it has some spurs and a couple of smaller pizza circles just to add visual interest.










This was using 2- 4'6" x 3'3" modules, all designed to be easy to set up and take down for shows, I even did a slightly larger version with an extra module but until I get decide I need to get something larger than my Scion it will have to wait. :










So 4'6" by 8'ish is very doable just keep in mind your going to using small engines, small cars, etc, but I can tell from personal experience that sometimes less is more, especially with an indoor layout and doubly so if you are detail oriented and like going nuts on the modeling. I have NEVER regreted NOT having a layout bigger than my house, small layouts like this are easier to build, easier to maintain, are FAR less expensive, and can be in operation and enjoyed in much sooner so your interest doesnt wane looking at that not finished 1-acre layout you started 5 years ago. 

Answer Q2: 3'x3' small enough for you?:











How about 2' x 2' then? :


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya ,.... nothing worse than.... 

Having the outdoors space, yes it does take time.... 

nothing worse than thinking that it would/could be fun to throw sum'thn small together. 

nothing worse than,... a friend given ya some 'small curves' to really trip the pizza imagination into 'gear', ......mmmm 

nothing worse than not having any indoor space to follow thru with the pizza idea.. 

And so,... 

I'm stuck outdoors with the BIG one to play with!!! 

Anyway!! 

Dirk......


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, and with a Xb, there is only room for one of those 3'-3'' wide panels....and scenery. 

I know!! 

D


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh come on Dirk, you really don't need that dining table now do you???









FYI, for shows I manage to fit the 3'x3' pizza, 2 scenery modules, two sawhorses, a tall directors chair, 4 good sized boxes of train stuff, a 100' extension cord, and a bag of drinks and goodies all into my xB.










Volumnus Little Toaster...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Victor, would you also post the diagrams of your layout, the one in the corner? It think it's great. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Big shoe horn eh!! Great going, never tried with ours yet. 

I use the Honda CRV as a truck,.. not My Wife's new car!! oh well, Honda bigger tho, & I stuff it all the time!! 

Sorry - again - No dining or kitchen table here..................... 

Dirk


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 29 Jan 2013 10:08 AM 
Victor, would you also post the diagrams of your layout, the one in the corner? It think it's great. 

Greg














This one Greg?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan:


This was posted a few days ago in the Product Reviews Forum in a thread on Thomas and Annie/Clarabel couplers.

If the USA trains radius diameter is 900mm for their tightest curves, that would solve your problem. Call Charles Ro in Malden, Ma and ask. I don't have any of their curved track so I can't set up a circle and measure it.

Posted By Dan Pierce on 28 Jan 2013 04:55 AM 
Since LGB is metric and the measurement is 1200mm center to center, this is approx. 47 1/4 inches (47.2441), close to 4 feet and that is why everyone equates metric to feet with our trains. 

On the other hand, I measured the USA trains switch and it was 36 inches, (900mm would have been around 35.4331 inches). Chuck


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

You can easily do a fairly nice layout in 5x8....... 

























as mentioned 4 feet wide requires a smaller diameter than the readily available r-1s. You also will want to run smaller stuff (4 wheel locos and cars) and short trains to keep from overwhelming the scenery.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like vsmith follows the "If it doesn't fit, force it!" school of thought to track planning ...


----------



## Mhdcole (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is a layout that measures 100" x 50". I placed it on our pool table. 


http://s1300.beta.photobucket.com/user/Mhdcole/media/image_zps185d39e6.jpg.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Au contraire, at the risk of giving him a big head, many creative solutions to making things fit when someone else might give up or try to force it. Lots of ways to have fun in small spaces. Greg Posted By BigRedOne on 29 Jan 2013 04:35 PM 
Looks like vsmith follows the "If it doesn't fit, force it!" school of thought to track planning ...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a new post in the Indoor railways forum on the Black Mesa RR. Bill mentions using an AristoCraft 31 inch circle of track for his table top RR. That track is what you need. Hope this helps. Chuck


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 31 Jan 2013 11:44 AM 
Au contraire, at the risk of *giving him a big head*, many creative solutions to making things fit when someone else might give up or try to force it. Lots of ways to have fun in small spaces. Greg Posted By BigRedOne on 29 Jan 2013 04:35 PM 
Looks like vsmith follows the "If it doesn't fit, force it!" school of thought to track planning ...  

Me? a big head? quite the opposite:










Seriously though, it comes from 12 years of planning, trying, retrying, replanning, building, and rebuilding, almost always into a smaller and smaller footprint of allowable space, also from trying to adapt plans from other scales (how I got my current layout), or to fit some given space restriction, for myself, a friend, or someone online halfway around the world, to get the most layout in the limited given space. After a while you get pretty quick at being able to plan interesting small layouts into something like a shoebox of a spare room or a small garden area. I just don't automatically assume that I MUST use 8' diamter track or that I MUST have an area the size of a small house before planning something. Its all about working within the boundries of your circumstances, some folks MUST have a 1/29 Big Boy and therefore will not do anything until they have a working area bigger than my entire suburban lot, a few others like myself, who get a kick out of small rolling stock, are able to take advantage of that stocks inherent space advantages and have a ball building smaller, easier to maintain and work on layouts in a fraction of the space. But the most important thing is to TRY it.


----------

